# What's your car's theme song?



## lookitstony (Jan 31, 2008)

When you are cruising down the road with the windows down sunroof open and radio cranked. You feel the wind on your face and a relaxed sensation takes over your body. The road ahead of you just melting into the scene and you realize you are there, euphoria. What song does your car play to you?

I just bought my '03 Nissan Altima 2.5S and a song called out to me. I burned it and cruised with it. This is my Altima.. This is her song. We are one and it feels great.

Song: DJ Tiësto - Walking on Clouds
:idhitit:

here is a 30 second demo. : DJ TiÃ«sto â€“ Walking On Clouds – Music at Last.fm

What is your song?


----------



## pop_16 (Jul 19, 2004)

Adam Sandler, "Ode To My Car", describes it to a T.

"Piece of sh!t car...
Cause the shocks are f*cking shot...
Whoever designed my car can lick my sweaty nut sack..."

'02 Altima 2.5S


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

inside of me - dj micro....in my car and my cousins supra TT....best song for speeding too


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

Sash! - Adelante
I love this song, and so does everyone around me when I play it! good to know electronica music is still big... xD


----------



## kramerbuccs24 (Dec 15, 2007)

Superheroes/Human After All - Daft Punk

any techno really.


----------



## altima713 (Jan 21, 2008)

imma have to go with:

Castles in the sky(break beat remix)


----------

